# No Audio Device



## blockie (Dec 27, 2005)

Recenly reinstalled WXP SP2. Since then when I go to Control Panel....Sounds and Audio Devioces......Volume I see the words NO AUDIO DEVICES.
Consequently no sound.
Checked on my Bios for something new. I was up to date. So thats OK, Don't have any yellow marks in Device Manager but checked for update on all the sound devices. OK there too.
I don't what else to do. I hope someone out there can help.


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like your audio card isnt installed but if you still have the chipset disk that came with your mobo/system I'd run that first .

Go to Device Manager/Sound,Video and Game Controllers . Is there an entry there for Realtek AC'97 or for any sound card you might have ? Right-click and choose Properties . Under the General tab is the device enabled ? Anything untoward in the Device Status box ?


----------



## old ray (Aug 1, 2007)

I have the same problem as Blockie. I lost my sound and also show NO AUDIO DEVICE.
I have reloaded the drivers with no success. Device Manager shows everything working. 
My computer has an AMD Athlon processor with a Gigabyte Tech GA7VM400 M 1.x motherboard. 
The sound module is on the mother board so there is no sound card.
old ray


----------



## blockie (Dec 27, 2005)

As I read about other peoples problem with "No Audio Device" I found a solution that required the removal and re-installation of the "Plug nd Play Software Device Enumerator" (a device in the device manager under System Devices). So I looked at mine and a yellow mark was beside it. I became excited. Maybe we found the cause for "NO Audio Device" So un-installed it as suggested and then re-installed it (several times). The yellow mark remained.I then looked at properties for this device and was presented with the following msg. "This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)"
So I did everything the trouble shooter suggested with no success. Still a yellow mark.Might be way off on a tangent here but I have run out of ideas.
Any ideas on the Plug and Play device not working?


----------



## old ray (Aug 1, 2007)

I haven't licked the problem yet either. I entered it on four different forums and no one has come up with an answer. I think the answer is the message you got "Windows cannot load the drivers" as I had just reformatted. I called the guy I purchased mine from and the only thing he could suggest is to reformat again. He feels that something might have gone wrong when I loaded SP2. I downloaded it but this time I will use the CD I have. I have fiber with 15mg download speed so I thought downloading the latest version would be better than using the CD but maybe not. I had used the CD another time with no problem. I hope to do this tomorrow if I have time and I will let you know. I should know as soon as I load Windows and SP2.


----------



## pogothebird (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got a new system with Gigabyte mb and onboard realtek audo, did a fresh WinXP pro install, installed the drivers from mb disk, but no joy in the audio dept ("No audio device" in Windows). Knoppix 5.1.1 doesn't find any audio either. It looks like it is activated in the BIOS. Anybody solved this one?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.co...ice-plug-play-software-device-enumerator.html
there might be a solution 2 those of u who can follow these directions in post #4. Good Luck


----------

